# New to the board - Great info here!



## Autarch (Aug 16, 2004)

I have been lurking here for a few days now and I have to say that there is a wonderful volume of information here.

 I am currently 6'3" and 158lbs. I have just started working out and I hope to put on about 30lbs of muscle to fill out my figure. I am one of those perpetually skinny guys that eat everything and never gain any fat... I have been tested to have less than 4% body fat. Anyhow, I have been working out for about a week now and I am feeling better and having even more energy every day. I am consuming about 3500 calories a day (with plenty of protein AND veggies... my wife is a vegetarian)  and I am trying to stick to lifting 5 days a week to put on muscle as fast as possible. 

 Wish me luck!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2004)

Autarch welcome to IM!


----------



## redspy (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## stu_20_uk (Aug 17, 2004)

Greets


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello, good luck with your gaining endeavours


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------

